# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شرح حديث: انْصُرْ أَخَاكَ ظَالِمًا أَوْ مَظْلُومًا ...

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله  


 ١- عَنْ أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : انْصُرْ  أَخَاكَ ظَالِمًا أَوْ مَظْلُومًا قَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَذَا  نَنْصُرُهُ مَظْلُومًا فَكَيْفَ نَنْصُرُهُ ظَالِمًا قَالَ تَأْخُذُ فَوْقَ  يَدَيْهِ. رواه البخاري (2444)  
 
*قَوْلُهُ ( انْصُرْ أَخَاكَ ظَالِمًا أَوْ مَظْلُومًا  ) كَذَا أَوْرَدَهُ مُخْتَصَرًا عَنْ عُثْمَانَ وَأَخْرَجَهُ  الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يُّ مِنْ طُرُقٍ عَنْهُ كَذَلِكَ ، وَسَيَأْتِي فِي  الْإِكْرَاهِ مِنْ طَرِيقٍ أُخْرَى عَنْ هُشَيْمٍ عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ  وَحْدَهُ وَفِيهِ مِنَ الزِّيَادَةِ فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ :  يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَنْصُرُهُ إِذَا كَانَ مَظْلُومًا ، أَفَرَأَيْتَ  إِذَا كَانَ ظَالِمًا كَيْفَ أَنْصُرُهُ ؟ قَالَ : تَحْجِزُهُ عَنِ  الظُّلْمِ فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ نَصْرُهُ وَهَكَذَا أَخْرَجَهُ أَحْمَدُ  عَنْ هُشَيْمٍ عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ وَأَخْرَجَهُ  الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يُّ مِنْ طُرُقٍ أُخْرَى عَنْ هُشَيْمٍ عَنْهُمَا نَحْوَهُ .

قَوْلُهُ ( قَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ) *  *فِي رِوَايَةِ* *أَبِي الْوَقْتِ * *فِي* *الْبُخَارِيِّ * *"* *قَالُوا " وَفِي الرِّوَايَةِ الَّتِي فِي الْإِكْرَاهِ  " فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ " وَلَمْ أَقِفْ عَلَى تَسْمِيَتِهِ . * 

*قَوْلُهُ : ( فَقَالَ :  تَأْخُذُ فَوْقَ يَدَيْهِ )*  *كَنَّى   بِهِ عَنْ كَفِّهِ عَنِ الظُّلْمِ بِالْفِعْلِ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُفَّ  بِالْقَوْلِ ،  وَعَبَّرَ بِالْفَوْقِيَّة  ِ إِشَارَةً إِلَى الْأَخْذِ  بِالِاسْتِعْلَا  ءِ  وَال**ْقُوَّةِ ، وَفِي رِوَايَةِ * *مُعَاذٍ* *عَنْ* *حُمَيْدٍ * *عِنْدَ* *الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يِّ * *"* *فَقَالَ يَكُفُّهُ عَنِ الظُّلْمِ ، فَذَاكَ نَصْرُهُ  إِيَّاهُ "* *وَلِمُسْلِمٍ* *فِي حَدِيثِ* *جَابِرٍ * *نَحْوُ الْحَدِيثِ وَفِيهِ "  إِنْ كَانَ ظَالِمًا فَلْيَنْهَهُ فَإِنَّهُ لَهُ نُصْرَةٌ " 

قَالَ * *ابْنُ بَطَّالٍ* *:* *النَّصْرُ  عِنْدَ الْعَرَبِ الْإِعَانَةُ ،  وَتَفْسِيرُهُ لِنَصْرِ الظَّالِمِ  بِمَنْعِهِ مِنَ الظُّلْمِ مِنْ تَسْمِيَةِ  الشَّيْءِ بِمَا يَئُولُ  إِلَيْهِ ، وَهُوَ** مِنْ وَجِيزِ الْبَلَاغَةِ 

قَالَ* *الْبَيْهَقِيُّ * *:* *مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّ الظَّالِمَ مَظْلُومٌ فِي نَفْسِهِ  فَيَدْخُلُ فِيهِ* *رَدْعُ الْمَرْءِ  عَنْ ظُلْمِهِ لِنَفْسِهِ حِسًّا وَمَعْنًى* *،  فَلَوْ رَأَى إِنْسَانًا يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَجُبَّ  نَفْسَهُ لِظَنِّهِ أَنَّ  ذَلِكَ يُزِيلُ مَفْسَدَةَ طَلَبِهِ الزِّنَا مَثَلًا  مَنَعَهُ مِنْ  ذَلِكَ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ ن**َصْرًا لَهُ ، وَاتَّحَدَ فِي هَذِهِ الصُّورَةِ  الظَّالِمُ وَالْمَظْلُومُ . 

وَقَالَ* *ابْنُ الْمُنِيرِ * *:* *فِيهِ إِشَارَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّ التَّرْكَ كَالْفِعْلِ فِي  بَابِ الضَّمَانِ وَتَحْتَهُ فُرُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ . 

** ٢- عَنْ أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ انْصُرْ  أَخَاكَ ظَالِمًا أَوْ مَظْلُومًا فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ  أَنْصُرُهُ إِذَا كَانَ مَظْلُومًا أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِذَا كَانَ ظَالِمًا  كَيْفَ أَنْصُرُهُ قَالَ تَحْجُزُهُ أَوْ تَمْنَعُهُ مِنْ الظُّلْمِ  فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ نَصْرُهُ. رواه البخاري (6952)*

*قَوْلُهُ : ( فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ ) * *لَمْ أَقِفْ عَلَى اسْمِهِ ،  وَوَقَعَ فِي رِوَايَةِ* *عُثْمَانَ * *"* *قَالُوا " .* 

*قَوْلُهُ : ( آنْصُرُهُ مَظْلُومًا ) *  *بِالْمَدِّ عَلَى الِاسْتِفْهَامِ  وَهُوَ اسْتِفْهَامُ تَقْرِيرٍ وَيَجُوزُ تَرْكُ الْمَدِّ . 

**قَوْلُهُ : ( أَفَرَأَيْتَ )* *أَيْ أَخْبِرْنِي .* 

*قَالَ*  *الْكِرْمَانِيُّ * *:* *فِي هَذِهِ الصِّيغَةِ مَجَازَانِ : إِطْلَاقُ  الرُّؤْيَةِ وَإِرَادَةُ الْإِخْبَارِ ، وَالْخَبَرُ وَإِرَادَةُ الْأَمْرِ . * 

*قَوْلُهُ : ( إِذَا كَانَ  ظَالِمًا )*  *أَيْ كَيْفَ أَنْصُرهُ  عَلَى ظُلْمِهِ .* 

*قَوْلُهُ  : ( تَحْجِزُهُ )*  *بِمُهْمَلَةٍ   ثُمَّ جِيمٍ ثُمَّ زَايٍ لِلْأَكْثَرِ ، وَلِبَعْضِهِمْ بِالْبَاءِ  بَدَلَ الزَّايِ  وَكِلَاهُمَا بِمَعْنَى الْمَنْعِ ، وَفِي رِوَايَةِ* *عُثْمَانَ * *: "**تَأْخُذُ فَوْقَ يَدِهِ " وَهُوَ كِنَايَةٌ عَنِ  الْمَنْعِ ، وَتَقَدَّمَ بَيَانُ اخْتِلَافِ أَلْفَاظِهِ هُنَاكَ ، وَمِنْهَا أَنَّ  فِي رِوَايَةِ* *عَائِشَةَ* *"* *قَالَ  إِنْ كَانَ مَظْلُومًا فَخُذْ لَهُ بِحَقِّهِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ ظَالِمًا فَخُذْ لَهُ  مِنْ نَفْسِهِ " أَخْرَجَهُ* *ابْنُ أَبِي عَاصِمٍ * *فِي كِتَابِ أَدَبِ  الْحُكَمَاءِ .


* الحافظ أحمد بن علي بن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله تعا*لى**
فتح الباري » كتاب المظالم » باب أعن أخاك ظالما أو مظلوما* *»*2444
*فتح الباري »  كتاب الإكراه » باب يمين الرجل لصاحبه إنه أخوه إذا خاف عليه القتل أو نحوه* *»**6952


والله أعلم*

----------

